# ALPHA & MISS GODLEY (mating pic.)



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## ascott (Jul 9, 2012)

I think they will need an umbrella drink after that....uh, especially her.....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

ascott said:


> I think they will need an umbrella drink after that....uh, especially her.....



*All kidding aside, he is so impressive when it comes to mating, just perfection!




*


----------



## RonHays (Jul 9, 2012)

*RE: ALPHA & MISS GODLEY (mating pic.)*

Very impressive.


----------



## wellington (Jul 9, 2012)

I think he has been locked up at that zoo by himself with no ladies way too long. Isn't he the only one going around to all the ladies? Do any of the other boys get to party. It doesn't seem like it


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

wellington said:


> I think he has been locked up at that zoo by himself with no ladies way too long. Isn't he the only one going around to all the ladies? Do any of the other boys get to party. It doesn't seem like it



 *They are all very active, we just hit mating season for our group. *


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 10, 2012)

cool pictures. My husband wants to know how he doesn't squish her?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> cool pictures. My husband wants to know how he doesn't squish her?


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Jul 11, 2012)

*RE: ALPHA & MISS GODLEY (mating pic.)*

She looks so tiny compared to him


----------

